
Amazon 1997 Letter To Shareholders [pdf] - jasonlbaptiste
http://benhorowitz.files.wordpress.com/2010/05/amzn_shareholder-letter-20072.pdf
======
nandemo
For comparison, this is the 2009 letter (which incidentally contains the 1997
one):

[http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9M...](http://phx.corporate-
ir.net/External.File?item=UGFyZW50SUQ9Mzc2NjQ0fENoaWxkSUQ9Mzc1Mjc5fFR5cGU9MQ==&t=1)

------
spicyj
Their employee base nearly quadrupled in one year? Holy cow.

~~~
marcamillion
Yep...not to mention their revenue growth rate.

eight digits, to nine digits in 12 months!

